# Symbol ES 2008



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I turned the control panel off 2 days ago by holding down the square button until the screen went blank. This morning it had turned itself back on. Has anybody had this happen? If so why does it do it?
Thanks.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

The control centre on my 2008 Nuevo automatically comes on when I unlock the doors.

I always turn it off when leaving the van but as soon as I unlock the van it comes on. I have sat in the van and tried it.

Drew


----------

